# Worried about Peach. She is sneezing a lot



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She is 14 weeks old and has been sneezing a lot the past few days. Thoughts? No coughing, wheezing or anything else. Thanks.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have been sneezing a lot the last 3 or 4 days too. lol
It may just be allergies.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sneezing or reverse sneezing??? She could just have a slight allergy to dust particles in your house lotus wheezed a bit the vetbsaid she was fine but after hoovering the sofa and the beds she's fine


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

We need new Peach photos, please!!!! :3 (sorry I wasn't any help! xD)


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help (and the request for photos...I will work on that). Doesn't sound like reverse sneezing. Just really cute high pitched sneezing. She doesn't seem to be wheezing, sick in any way or coughing, but definitely sneezing. She is going back in next week for a round of shots. I was going to bring it up to the vet unless you all think it's something that needs more immediate care. But Maya is also sneezing today just a little. So maybe it's just allergies. ???


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It could be allergies, or sometimes they will sneeze if they have an upper respiratory infection, not always but they can. I know my allergies/sinuses have been really bad the past week or so. I would keep an eye on them if you notice any discharge from their noses or coughing or lack of appetite, I would get them to the vet sooner than next week.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila reverse sneezes frequently but not reg. sneezes. My boxer sneezes ALOT. I think he has some allergies. He also scratches alot and my other chi mix is scratching ALOT too. I think it's their food though, not sure yet. I have had itchy eyes all day today. UGH! Allergies suck for sure.!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

If sneezing is her only symptom I wouldnt worry, just mention it to your vet when you take her in as planned. I bet it is allergies, ours have been acting up the past few weeks, and Ive noticed Reese and our lab, Ben, both have eye goop in the AM that I think is due to allergy irritation. 
I second the request for more pics of Peach! How about some of the whole gang?!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks. She actually seems a little less sneezy today.


----------



## TammyE (Aug 22, 2010)

My chi always sneezed - straight to the vet and he said think about how close they are to the floor. Dust and hair is abundent there.


----------

